# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Rhino3DPRINT by MecSoft

## Brian_Krassenstein

MecSoft has just announced that they will officially be launching a new software targeted towards CAM/CAD 3D printing customers.  The software, called Rhino3DPRINT, will provide a whole slew of useful features to users looking to 3D print their models. Some of these features include:


Boolean OperationsPoint Cloud ProcessingMesh OffsettingMesh ShellingMesh SlicingMesh InspectionMesh ReductionMesh SmoothingMesh Analysis and RepairMesh HullingMesh HealingMesh Refinement

Further details on this software can be found here: http://3dprint.com/30849/mecsoft-rhino3dprint-2015

Let us know if you have used Rhino3DPRINT, and what you thought of it.  Feel free to post any problems, questions or concerns you may have with MecSoft's latest software, below.

----------

